# help with nVidia GLX module

## herchu

I am unable to get GLX work on my nVidia 6600, gentoo with kernel 2.6.22. I have tried several alternatives already, none of them worked. I am using 'nvidia' driver in xorg.conf, and it works, as long as I don't load glx module. If I uncomment my #Load "glx", xdm crashes at startup.

In the xorg.log I see that the correct drivers are used (AFAIK), and the log ends just at "initializing glx":

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2
> 
> Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 i686 
> ...

 

(no backtrace given, just ends there).

In /var/log/messages a couple of errors are printed:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oct 11 19:06:41 localhost gdm[6521]: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
> 
> Oct 11 19:06:45 localhost gdm[6535]: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
> ...

 

I don't know what other log or config to post here -- please let me know if any other file would help. Thanks in advance!

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post emerge --info and your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  :Smile: 

----------

## herchu

sorry, I should have posted them before! Here they go:

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.3.6-r5, 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 06 Oct 2007 15:31:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p15-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="es_AR es"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv immqt-bc ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde ldap lirc mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es_AR es" LIRC_DEVICES="serial" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "main"

    Screen         "DefaultScreen"

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#    Load           "glx"

    Load           "dbe"

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "bitmap"

 #   Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "blank time" "10"   # 10 minutes

    Option         "standby time" "20"

    Option         "suspend time" "30"

    Option         "off time" "60"

    DefaultServerLayout "twin"

###   DefaultServerLayout "main"

    Option "pixmap" "32"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "SyncMaster"

    ModeLine       "640x480" 25.2 640 664 760 800 480 491 493 525

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Option         "nologo" "true"

    Identifier     "Geforce6600"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VideoRam        262144

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "DefaultScreen"

    Device         "Geforce6600"

    Monitor        "SyncMaster"

    DefaultDepth   24

    #Screen         0 #ubuntu

    #BusID          "PCI:1:0:0" #ubuntu

    

    Subsection     "Display"

        Modes      "1152x864" 

   #"1152x864"

        Depth      24

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Virtual     800 600

        Depth       24

        Modes      "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       4

        Modes      "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       1

        Modes      "640x480"

    EndSubSection   

EndSection

#--- TWIN START -------------------------------------------------------

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier "twin"

   Screen 0 "Screen[0]"

   Screen 1 "Screen[1]" LeftOf "Screen[0]"

   InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

#--Monitors-----------

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor[0]"

    ModeLine       "640x480" 25.2 640 664 760 800 480 491 493 525

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor[1]" #TV

    HorizSync      30-50

    VertRefresh    60

EndSection

#--Devices-----------

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device[0]"

    Option         "nologo" "true"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VideoRam        262144

    Screen         0 

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0" 

EndSection

Section "Device" 

   Identifier "Device[1]"

   Driver "nvidia"

   Screen 1

   Option "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"

   Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

   Option "ConnectedMonitor" "Monitor[1]"

   BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

#--Screens----------------------

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen[0]"

    Device         "Device[0]"

    Monitor        "Monitor[0]"

    DefaultDepth   24

    Subsection     "Display"

        Modes      "1152x864"

   #"1152x864"

        Depth      24

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Virtual     800 600

        Depth       24

        Modes      "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       4

        Modes      "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       1

        Modes      "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen" #ubuntu

   Identifier "Screen[1]"

   Device "Device[1]"

   Monitor "Monitor[1]"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth 24

      Modes "1024x768_60"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## herchu

(bump)

suggestions?

Thanks in advance!

----------

## mhennings

Hi, i am having the same problem:

System: Lenovo T61 Thinkpad

Card: NVS 140

Kernel:2.6.23-kamikaze made with genkernel. Tried gentoo-sources too

X does not start when opengl is set to nvidia and glx is enabled.

When i disable GLX or switch opengl to xorg-x11 there is no problem, but then no 3d accel.

Is the current driver compatible to xorg 1.4?

Kind regards,

Marco

----------

## transient

Start X manually with 

```
startx -- -logverbose 6
```

When it crashes, run 

```
nvidia-bug-report.sh
```

 and paste the output here if it's not too long.

----------

